
OC Help us make Relax the best open source CMS for everyone by being our patreon - bruno12mota
https://www.patreon.com/relax
======
bruno12mota
Hello all!

I'm Bruno Mota the creator of Relax CMS and I need your help to take the
project to bigger grounds. If you don't know Relax, it is a CMS built with the
latest technologies that enable a complete visual way of creating a website
and its respective content types.

I've worked on Relax for over 6 months full time, but got to a state where I
needed to get a part time job to basically live, which slowed down its
development speed. With your contributions I'd be able to get back to it full
time and even hire more people to help with the project.

Relax has not been released yet, but the beta should be done in around 2
months.

You can check Relax GitHub repo here:
[https://github.com/relax/relax](https://github.com/relax/relax)

And check Relax's staging deployment (unstable) here:
[http://staging.getrelax.io/admin](http://staging.getrelax.io/admin)

Also I'm always seeking for feedback and people interested in
talking/contributing to the project, join us on Relax's slack [http://slack-
relax.herokuapp.com/](http://slack-relax.herokuapp.com/)

Feel free to leave your opinions here as well :)

Cheers!

~~~
bruno12mota
Credentials for the demo are:

user: demo

pass: demo

